# Pro Stock Thunderbird



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*This will soon be a nice replica of Bob Glidden's Pro Stock 87 Thunderbird:*


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Looking good so far! I like the little details you've added.
Chris


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have that kit. I have the older T-Bird as well. Looking good! It's been a long time since I built a car kit.


----------

